# Chicago Local Channels



## ferrarislave (Sep 19, 2005)

Where can I find a channel listing for my local channels in HD? I have the Voom, and regular HD package. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ferrarislave said:


> Where can I find a channel listing for my local channels in HD? I have the Voom, and regular HD package. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


Based on your question I'd assume that you have Dishnetwork as your provider. If that's the case you don't get your local channels via Dish, you need to connect an over the air antenna to your Dish receiver then do a scan for the local HD channels. If the receiver finds them they will have the same channel number as the standard definition channes but will be a .1 channel. Example, WMAQ-DT will be 5.1, WTTW-DT will be 11.1. If you want to see what actual channel the digital station is broadcasting on, and what type of antenna you need go to : http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx


----------



## DougRuss (Oct 16, 2005)

Also here.... titantv( dot) com


----------



## ferrarislave (Sep 19, 2005)

I get my local channels via dishnetwork, but there not HD. I will look into those Antennas.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ferrarislave said:


> I get my local channels via dishnetwork, but there not HD. I will look into those Antennas.


If you live in the city of Chicago you should be able to get the WCBS-DT (HD) feed from NYC, that's all that E* offers at this time.


----------



## ferrarislave (Sep 19, 2005)

I see, what channel is that on?


----------



## hgeyer (Dec 4, 2004)

You'll need a dish pointed at 61.5 or 148. If you're in the Chicago area, chances are you have 110 and 119. You'll probably need and aerial antenna for HD locals for now.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Since some of the Chicago locals are on 61.5, if you subscribe to locals through Dish, you should already have a free 61.5 dish. This is the dish needed for CBS-HD (from New York), which should generally be available, although you may need a waiver if you are also covered by another CBS signal (e.g. I had an issue with a non-O&O affiliate in Freeport, but they eventually granted my waiver).


----------



## Will77 (Nov 26, 2005)

I am new to HDTV, I just bought a new rear projection HDTV. I am looking at getting a HDDVR 942. I already have Dish Network and a DVR 625 and a spare 301. When you talk about an over the air antenna for locals,are we talking about one mounted on the roof of my house or to the dish itself. Looking at the packages, VOOM does not appear to interest me. I however like Discovery, and HBO. If I do not pay for a HD package do I still get the HBO and Dish PPV with the purchase of a 942?


----------

